# century sling shot



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Just made my first major purchase. Found a century sling shot 1560 for a great deal. Paired it up with a slosh 30 i traded for and hit the field. WOW. I can see why these rods have a cult following now. It loads great and really does sling shot some lead. Now the reel on the other hand is going to take some getting used too. Managed to get 373ft using a 5oz pyrmid sinker. Switched to a seven and got blown up. The slosh might be getting the mag treatment until my 7htmag shows up. Then ill have 2 different reels for different applacations. Cant wait to get some more time and practice with this combo and really hit some big numbers. If any one lives in the norfolk area would like to meet up and show me some pointers give me a shout.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

How have you been going with the 1560 and the 7HT ?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Switched up reels infavor of one with a clicker and bigger gears. Now im using a trinidad 14. Still able to hit around 400ft . Due to weather lately i havent been practicing but spring is coming so ill start soon. Cant wait to land some big fish this year


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

OV which Trinidad are you using the TN14 or the 14a. What do you think of it overall?

I bought two TN14s in the last couple months, but will most likely only keep one. I haven't practiced a bit with them. I'm still partial to my 525s as my "Go To" reels.

I have a friend who Loves his Century and can throw the snot out of it.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Big2na if you get rid of one of your TN14's let me know. I'd like to get one myself. Got a older penn 525 I can throw in to sweeten the deal


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL, Chandler,

I have enough 525s i presently own about 6 to eight. I sent you a pm with my number. You can also get it from Travis, Nate P, and a few others. I'm working a deal right for an S7 blank now but will keep you informed if something happens. Now, that silver Saltist 30 that Travis was throwing a while back would really sweeten the Deal! &#55357;&#56842;. If things go your way.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the older gold trinidad. It throws better then damn near everything i own. I love it. If the one u have is a gold one im interested in it. Pm me your number and we can work something out.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

OV yeah bro!

It's the Gold One!! I will add your name to the list. You will be number 4 or five. I may go try em tomorrow Since the weather is gonna be nice.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The 14A is a superb and powerful long casting surf reel when magged........does not come with centrifugal brakes like the previous generation (gold).


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

D
What was it like drilling into that 400.00 reel?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> D
> What was it like drilling into that 400.00 reel?


Ovmad.......sorry for getting off topic.....but to answer DaBig..........was a very tedious, nerve wrenching process.....Having learned from my 1st, the second one was less tedious.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Gotta love magging ur own. Nothing like asking yourself if just really screwed up a nice reel..lmfao


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I couldn't do it unless I had another side plate (acquired inexpensively ) so I could return it to "Stock"


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> I couldn't do it unless I had another side plate (acquired inexpensively ) so I could return it to "Stock"


With the 14A, to get the left side plate you have to buy the entire frame.......$100 and a 6 month wait. I know, cause I did it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Holy Crapola!!!

I said Inexpensively!


----------

